# What to expect from Barcelona



## carley_spence (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello,

I am moving to Barcelona on the 30th June to start a 4 week TEFL course. I have paid for my course and accommidation for that 4 weeks but will need to look for a room or flat mates during that time ready to move to once my course has finished and my accommidation has finished. Has anyone been in a similar situation? Where should I look for an affordable place to live, preferably with people in their 20s and that doesnt require a huge deposit! I'll also be looking for bar work to help me out during Aug befor I have a full time teaching job, im currently the assistant manager of a pub and have worked in pubs for 8 years ( since I was 18) so ability and experience arent a problem.
Any other advice or tips you have I will welcome with open arms!


----------



## Don Felipe (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi Carley,
There are lots of pubs and bars around the centre of Barcelona so if you have experience I expect you can go round them all dropping CVs. If you speak Spanish that will of course increase your chances.
Do you have a full time teaching job lined up already for September? If not, I would set the expectation that the work comes slowly. I mean that you will finish the course and during the first few weeks you will gradually build up your list of clients. You may be lucky and land a full time position straight away, but budget for the scenario I mentioned.
As for finding a place to live, lots of people you will meet on the course will be in the same position, so ask around and join forces with others when looking.
Good luck!
Don Felipe.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Beware! Lots of pickpockets!

Other than that, enjoy it!


----------

